# December 12' Offical MOTM Vote Thread



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

*We have eight entries for MOTM December 2012
To be eligible to vote you must do so in this thread on the full site via Cruzetalk.com
If you are viewing this via cellphone app you wont be able to see the poll and submit 
Voting will start on the 23rd of December and end on the 1st of January @ 1159pm.
Everyone Please vote!!!


Here are our Canidates

**1. Hoon

2. Obermd

3. Stacy from Chevy Customer Service

4. NickD

5. Tecollins

6.TravsCruze

7. Jblackburn

8. Titan2782*​


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

I have voted! Titan definitely deserves my vote after all the trial and error he helped me with!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Voted! Get your votes in!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Voted! You should too!!!


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Last month we got 38 votes in.
As of right now we have 8.

I want to put out the same challenge as COTM and have you guys double last months total.

76 will be the goal.
The only way we will make it is if everyone participates!
Every vote counts, so make it happen!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Voted!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump - let's get some more votes in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Voted! :th_dblthumb2:


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted. Let's get more votes in folks.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

bump MORE VOTES GUYS!:1poke:


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Voted


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Only acouple more days left!
Get your vote in before its too late!


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

oMAHONEYo said:


> I have voted! Titan definitely deserves my vote after all the trial and error he helped me with!


Could not agree more.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Less than 36 hours left


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

5 1/2 hours left guys


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

